# Infused calendula...



## Stellagirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Just curious to those that do oil infusions...do you keep example...calendula you've infused to use in your soaps?
Seems to me it would work...haven't tried yet.


----------



## lsg (Jan 27, 2014)

If you are asking do I put the used calendula in my soap, no I don't. It is pretty wilted and nasty looking after infusing oil with it, so I toss it after straining the oil.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't use the infused calendula bits either.


----------



## CaraCara (Jan 27, 2014)

I use some of it but not all. Looks nice, IMO.


----------



## jesfayven (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wondering when infusing oil with calendula - do you fill the whole container with oil or can there be air in jar?  I filled jar half way with petals and a little over the amount of oil i will use for a batch of soap, there is about an inch of air in jar once closed.  Is this ok?


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 21, 2014)

jesfayven said:


> I was wondering when infusing oil with calendula - do you fill the whole container with oil or can there be air in jar?  I filled jar half way with petals and a little over the amount of oil i will use for a batch of soap, there is about an inch of air in jar once closed.  Is this ok?



It's okay but make sure you shake the container every few days and you might want to add a few drops (tsp) of vitamin E oil to prevent rancidness from setting in due to the air.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 21, 2014)

I've used the infused petals before. I actually put the petals and oil in a bullet blender to smooth it out some, worked great.


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 21, 2014)

You should have as little air space as possible in your jar. Too much air can encourage rancidity, IMO. Calendula petals will keep their color in soap, so just pluck off some petals before infusing and keep them aside for the soap.


----------



## PrairieLights (Aug 19, 2014)

I filled a jar about halfway with calendula then added oil about 3/4........been using it for about 2 months....  it smells fine... but any ideas on how long it will last in the jar before becoming rancid? Eek... Kinda expensive for me to lose.......Guess I should use it up and start fresh........... But to the first Q - I use fresh when I add to soaps - not what I have been soaking - but why not? I would think adding it would be just fine.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 19, 2014)

If you have the infused oil around for awhile, put it in the fridge or freezer. That will help slow down oxidation (rancidity). If you can keep the jar as full as possible to eliminate the air space, that will also help -- if need be, transfer the oil to a smaller container. 

The time it takes for the oil to become rancid depends on a number of factors. One is the choice of oil. Meadowfoam might give you 2+ years. Sunflower would probably be fine for 6 months to a year. The temperature, exposure to light, and any possible organic contamination or water in the oil will also affect the useful life of the infused oil.

Someone recently put some petals (not sure if they were calendula) on the top of her soap and the petals became moldy. I'm not saying this will always happen, but it's an issue to keep in mind, especially in a humid, warm environment.


----------

